# Those bl***y stones!!



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

(Oops, didn't plan on the post being this long! Well done if you get to the end!)

The last time I posted, Tilly had spent the day at the vets on a drip due to a nasty bout of sickness. After she came home she was fine for a week or so, but then the vomiting started creeping back in, once every few days and then by last week almost every day - she was just bringing up blie or grass, but was fine in herself.

Back to the vets we went.

The vet asked a lot of questions, I asked about the possibility of bark clippings being poisonous, she asked "does she pick them up a lot then?" I replied "not as much as stones!"

The next day (Friday) she went in for an X-ray under anesthetic. I received the dreaded phone call "there's a very solid white blob showing up in her stomach." No prizes for guessing what it was - I just can't believe that it was in her stomach for over a month!

They performed emergency surgery to remove it and She spent the night at the out of hours vets as she was under anesthetic for a long time and her wound is really quite big. They checked on her every hour and didn't mind when I called them at 4am to see how she was doing because I couldn't sleep. I brought her home yesterday morning and it really has knocked her about  it's a little like when she was spayed, only she's in more pain, and hasn't bounced back anywhere near as quickly. She is NEVER going near a stone again!!

I've attached a picture of the patient and the culprit xx


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh Tilly  you silly girl 

Hope she soon makes a good recovery and has learned her lesson about stones


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor silly Tilly 
I do hope that she makes a good recovery with no complications... 
Poor you too, the worrying is awful.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

The thing is, I think she must have swallowed it by accident. She's been bringing stones inside (must be 10 a day!) for over 2 years and she doesn't have any interest in chewing or eating them. She's not a scavenger at all - she won't even eat a crisp or a chip if I drop one by accident! 

She does carry them around for 5-10 minutes sometimes though, so I'm thinking maybe she got excited while she had one in her mouth, or even fell asleep? Either way, she is never touching one again!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh Tilly, you big daft girl. Poor you Lottie having to go through the worry too. Hope she gets better really quickly. Good luck with stopping her stones habit, do you think it may be worth considering a muzzle when she goes outside? be a pain I know.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Poor Tilly, the thing is - she won't know it was the naughty stone that made her poorly.
At least it was only one! & you caught it this quickly.
You read of dogs and see pics of x-rays when they have swallowed lots of them (golf balls if I recall correctly!?) 
I hope she recovers fully & fastly.
Let's hope little Henry doesn't copy 
I know billy used to put stones in his mouth as we have a very gravel stone area 
Love & hugs for Tilly xx :hug:


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm thinking a muzzle might be a worthwhile investment too. Either that or invest in some really BIG, impossible to swallow stones for your yard. Rufus sends love and kisses to poor stoneless Tilly.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Poor Tilly, hope she gets her bounce back very soon.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh dear! I hope she feels better soon. If Maggie could read I would make her read this thread. Thankfully though she is growing out of the stone phase but has moved onto fallen leaves blowing in the wind.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

On no!  Poor Tilly, what a rotten experience - for you as well. It must be sore if they cut through the stomach muscles I suppose. Aw, get well soon Tilly :hug:


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh no! Glad it's out now though. Hope she has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

So sorry for you and Tilly! Praying for a speedy and uneventful recovery! NO MORE STONES Tilly!!


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

Poor baby!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hope Tilly is feeling a bit more comfortable now.
If you have time do give us an update, it is not nice thinking of her being miserable and in pain.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you all for your well wishes - the silly thing is, I'm not cross with her at all, I just feel guilty that she's had to go through all this! she has started to perk up a little - shes brought me her ball a few times today (even though i cant throw it for her yet!) and has been excited when her lead comes out.

We were at the vets on Monday for a check up and she was pleased with how she was doing - we've got another check up tomorrow morning.

My main concern at the minute is that she's not really drinking - I am adding water to her meals to make sure she is staying hydrated. I think it may be because she was given a lot of fluids via her drip over the weekend? either way, I will mention it to the vet tomorrow x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

glad she is doing well, poor girl, you can't be cross when they don't know what they have done I know, but wouldn't it be nice if we could explain it to them!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Tilly... still at least it sounds as if she is starting to feel more like herself.
Don't forget she will have been a lot less active than she normally is and also it is cooler - so with you adding liquid to her meals she probably is just not thirsty. If she is weeing I would try not to worry too much.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Good to hear about Tilly's recovery  Don't forget there's water in the Naturediet too, I know she only has that as past of her meal but it'll all count. Poppy rarely drinks in the house (unlike her mistress)


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Poor Tilly. I Hope she heals quickly!


----------

